# Auto Stop Headlights Dimming



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, they dim when it restarts. Any car does the same when it's started with the lights on. It's normal.

Flip to battery voltage when your car is shut off. If it's above 12.0V (which it should be for auto-stop to engage), your battery is fine.

Take a peek in the trunk, though - the car is supposed to have an AGM battery. Mine did not - I assume it sat at the dealer showroom until the original battery died, and then they just plopped in whatever they had in stock to get the car out on the lot.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

While I would expect headlights to noticeably dim, it shouldn't be to the point it looks like you're flashing people.


----------

